# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Idelways] Responsable de la rubrique Actualit

## Daniel Adam

Idelways vient d'tre promu responsable Actualits  la place de Gordon Fowler.

Flicitations et bon courage  lui.

----------

